# Diamond warns owners about Newton Group Transfers



## TUGBrian (May 27, 2020)

Diamond Resorts Warns Consumers of Timeshare Cancellation Company Scams
					

/PRNewswire/ -- Diamond Resorts®, a global leader in the hospitality, vacation ownership and entertainment industries, is warning customers of an alarming...




					www.prnewswire.com
				






> Diamond Resorts®, a global leader in the hospitality, vacation ownership and entertainment industries, is warning customers of an alarming increase in so-called timeshare "cancellation" companies targeting timeshare owners with scare tactics and false information. These unscrupulous companies flood social media, radio and television with false advertisements inducing owners to stop paying their timeshare contracts, while charging the unsuspecting victims thousands (and sometimes tens of thousands) of dollars in upfront fees in exchange for no legitimate service.
> 
> These companies are spending big on misleading advertisements, especially during the COVID-19 pandemic and profit off of the consumers they claim to help. Consumers should be on the lookout for advertisements and communications containing false statements


----------



## bnoble (Oct 22, 2020)

I just saw a sketchy paid ad from Newton in my Twitter feed about this. Very strange.


----------

